# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.17.09 released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.17.09 is out!*   *Android ADB tab:*  *1. We have solved the problem “Mounting system disk......Permission denied”, 
occurring on MTK Android smartphones of different brands with Android version 5.1*   *2. New models  in the list of supported phones:*  *♦ Alcatel Pixi 4 (6) 8050G* (MT6580) *♦ Bmobile Ax1065* (MT6535) *♦ Fortune Ship MTN-L860* (MT6735) *♦ Karbonn A5s* (MT6572) *♦ Vido A408* (MT6572) *♦ WIKO RAINBOW JAM* (MT6580)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

